# eJay....



## MonGoLo (19. Januar 2012)

sooo... hab lange überlegt ob ich den thread aufmache... damals ham ich un de kumpels n haufen mucke selber gemacht, mittels der eJay-programme. das war anno 2004 (das warn noch zeiten... ^^'). naja un da der techno-rotz noch auf meiner platte rumschwirrt wollt ich das jetzt einfach ma öffentlich machen. hab damals 2 alben gemacht (un ein drittes angefangen), aber dat zeuchs is sooo verdämmt schlecht dass es fast schon wieder jut is... 


DJ MonitoR - Music to sleep to (2002, Rave eJay)

_ 01 - HC Rock Sensation_ _(5:02)_ 
_02 - Mutated Sound_ _(4:33)_ _
03 - Reflections (5:01) 
04 - Meaning (5:29) 
05 - Pinacolada HitMix (3:38)
__06 - StreeT BeaT__(6:20)_
_07 - Bass 'n' Drums (4:04) 
08 - Low Aggression (4:02) 
09 - No Fear (7:46) 
10 - O.o.C. (7:28) 
11 - Loomis (Fake-Schranz) (7:12)
12 - __The Sad-Song (4:06)
13 - The Dance Machine (4:25)
14 - MC MonitoR - Konkrete Sache (Hip Hop eJay) (5:01)

http://www.fileserve.com/file/c9JeQXd/DJ_MonitoR_-_Music_to_Sleep_to-2002.rar
_


DJ MonitoR - The New Age of Electronic Music (2004, Techno eJay4)_

01 - StEaliN'_ (6:27)
_02 - THE FiNAL PAiN (10:49)_
_03 - BreaKthru' (8:34)_
_                                                                                    04 - SoFtWaVeZ (5:17)_
_05 - BeaT SticKs (8:48)_
_06 - SiMPLE SonG (6:23)_
_07 - WRACKiNG (4:55)_
_08 - StATiC (3:49)_
_09 - NoEffex (7:06)_
_10 - PinaReMix (Bonus Track) (5:49)_

http://www.fileserve.com/file/pwmRNNy/DJ_MonitoR_-_The_New_Age_of_Electronic_Music-2004.rar



DJ MonitoR - BaD TasTe (2007) (hab ich angefang aber nie fertig gemacht weil das neue programm nich lief)

_CoronerMix (Bonus Track) (23:29)_

http://www.fileserve.com/file/VFWv6fH/DJ_MonitoR_-_BaD_TasTe-2007.rar


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

 _wenn man sich schon zum affen macht, dann richtig, jelle? is übrigens (große überraschung) alles nur rumjesponnener scheiß, also bitte kein stück ernst nehmen (kann man elektronische mucke ja eh nich )

ach ja, un wär auch janz interessant in welches genre man das einordnen könnte...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2012)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> is übrigens (große überraschung) alles nur rumjesponnener scheiß, also bitte kein stück ernst nehmen (kann man elektronische mucke ja eh nich )


 dann kennst Du die falsche elektronische Mucke...   zudem ist ein Song ja nicht plötzlich schlecht oder gut, weil man ihn elektronische oder nicht elektronisch produziert  


Zu den Tracks: also, damit hättest Du 1995 durchaus manche Raves gerockt  Und das ist auch besser als viele "Lückenfüller" auf Rave+Techno-Samplern, die ich in den 90er Jahren mir oft ausgeliehen hab (wegen 3-4 bekannten Namen auf den Samplern).  Zumindest soweit ich es an meinen Laptop-Boxen beurteilen kann. Für mich ist das aber nix, denn ich mag neben richtigem Techno in Sachen ich sag mal "Rave" eher die Tracks, die sich langsam aufbauen und/oder nicht ganz so "chaotisch" sind, auch Breakbeats mag ich nicht sooo gern. 

Zb so was hier war damals der Kracher 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lG92C8xhyU


Aber für mal eben hobbymäßig zusammenge"sudelte" Sounds sind eure Sachen echt nix, wofür man sich schämen muss 

Wie genau habt ihr das denn gemacht? Sind das (vor allem bei den Drums) alles fertige Samples, die ihr nur angeordnet, lauter/leiser gemacht und mit 1-2 Effekten belegt habt? Oder steckt da deutlich mehr "Soundbastelei" dahinter?


----------



## MonGoLo (19. Januar 2012)

na google doch ma nach den eJay-sachen. warn eben so ne 4-16-oder-so-spur-programme. samples waren schon haufen fertige dabei, die konnte man aber verändern wie man wollte un auch selber n haufen zeugs machen, ob jetz drums, loops, melodien usw...

das zweite "album" geht dann glaube mehr in richtung billig-pseudo-schranz. meine kumpelz hatten das viel besser drauf, die ham sich bei mir immer über zu viele schwule melodien un nen zu schnellen wechsel aufgeregt. aber die übergänge hab ich draufjehabt 

n bild vom interface von Techno eJay 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich hab hier immer noch die alten eJay Programme. Mit den neuen konnte ich auf Grund des Interfaces nichts anfangen. Hab hier auch noch ca. 20 Songs auf der Platte. Ja, das waren damals noch echt lustige Zeiten ^^


----------



## MonGoLo (20. Februar 2012)

wieder on line. feedpack zum heißen scheiß?


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2012)

Habe früher auch mit Ejay angefangen. Hatte das ganz alte Dance Ejay, Dance Ejay 2, Hip-Hop Ejay alle Teile, Techno Ejay, Raveejay und Ejay 7. Dann bin ich irgendwann auf Fruity loops umgestiegen. Was deutlich schwerer war.

Deine Tracks sind nicht schlecht aber mir fehlt da eine Linie. Für meinen Geschmack zuviele Breaks zu wenig Melodien usw.

Hier mal einen TRack welchen ich mit DanceEjay7 gemacht habe: Heaven.mp3 - Speedy Share - upload your files here
wobei ich nie wirklich gut arrangieren konnte.

und einen Track von einen damaligen Kumpel "Lake". Der Typ hatte es echt drauf. Hat viele gute Sachen gemacht:

Pace and Time.mp3 - Speedy Share - upload your files here

höre ich mir heute noch gerne an.


----------



## MonGoLo (20. Februar 2012)

hm sry aber das is mir nun wieder zu schwul un unoriginell. das is so lahmes standard-dreamdance-zeuchs. aber nich falsch auffassen, meins is genauso mist, das is mir schon klar


----------



## Rinkadink (21. Februar 2012)

ja die guten alten ejay zeiten. bei mir liegt auch noch so manches auf der platte. bin dann über magix und fruity loops bei reason und ableton gelandet. mittlerweile hört sich der kram schon etwas anders an. mit ejay konnte man sich damals als einsteiger aber gut beschäftigen.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Ejay wenn ich das schon höre *würg* Sorry Ejay is kein Musikprogramm und was man da gemacht hat war auch kein wirkliches Produzieren .... 
Das ist einfach nur baukasten prinzip, da kann man ja nichtmal was falsch machen und brauch 0.0 Musikalisches gespür. Ich konnt diese Ejay dinger schon nicht leiden als sie rausgekommen sind, muss irgendwann so 1996 gewesen sein, da hatte ich mit Rebirth, Buzz, Rubberduck und co rumgemacht.  Kein wunder das ich den kram damals schon lächerlich fand, sorry nix gegen euch.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2012)

Das ist eben Einsteigersoftware. Damit kann man arrangieren üben. 

Und ich kenne welche die haben damit Sachen gemacht da schlackerst du nur mit den Ohren.

Natürlich nehmen Fortgeschrittene andere Programme. Das ist klar. Als ich von Ejay auf Fruity Loops gewechselt bin habe ich erstmal doof geguckt. Kam mir alles sehr kompliziert vor. Da muß man ja wirklich alles selber machen. Und so nen Harmoniegehör mußte man auch erstmal richtig entwickeln.


----------



## MonGoLo (21. Februar 2012)

naja, immernoch besser als virtualdj, oder?


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Februar 2012)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> naja, immernoch besser als virtualdj, oder?


 
 wie kommtste denn jetzt auf VDJ? ejay war kein DJ prog.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

Ejay kram sind keine einstiegsprogramme, und mit richtig Arangieren hat das auch relativ wenig zu tun, das ist einfach nur kinderspielzeug, Als es damals rausgekommen ist, hat man ne CD Rom mit Samples gehabt die konnt man dann zusammenbasteln, da konnt man nix aufnehmen oder eigenes reinfudeln. Wenn der umstieg von Ejay auf Fruity so kompliziert ist, dann sagt das doch schon alles aus, wobei grad Fruity eher nen einstiegsprogramm ist weils sau einfach zu bedienen ist


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Februar 2012)

klar konnte man bei eJay sachen dazufügen. so richtig benutzt oder mein zeuchs angehört haste eher nich, ne? man konnte auch alle samples verändern wie man wollte un selber neue erstellen, sprache aufnehmen, s gab so n komisches vocoder-dingens usw. klar is es nur n baukasten-programm, das heißt aber nich dass man damit nix anständiges zusammenbasteln kann (wenn es sowas bei techno üwerhaupt jibt ). du bigotter hetzer du


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

Du hast mein Text auch nich ganz gelesen, kennst du den die aller ersten Ejay versionen, also jene die 96-97 auf den Markt gekommen sind  Von dennen rede ich, und viel hat sich nicht geändert.  Und nein ich hab nicht reingehört okay das hat mit vorurteil zu tun is halt mit Ejay gemacht das brauch ich mir nich anzutun   Und ja Anständig gibts bei Techno, wobei Techno eh so breit gefächert ist als begriff. 

Und ja tschuldigung aber so Ejay programme sind genau der grund warum leute denken das man Techno mit nen Paar klicks macht  Was aber eben nicht Stimmt, natürlich kann man Sampeln, aber das Material muss auch erstmal irgendwo her kommen, grundlagen wie div Filter, Effekte, Oszis lernt man damit nicht. Obwohl die grad wichtig sind um überhaupt nen Synthesizer zu bedienen und zu programieren.


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Februar 2012)

na denn hör doch einfach ma rein in die alben, viell jeht dir ja n licht auf. aber lass mich raten, du hast angst dass GENAU DAS passiert, jelle? 
un es gibt keine gute elektronische musik


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Februar 2012)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> na denn hör doch einfach ma rein in die alben, viell jeht dir ja n licht auf. aber lass mich raten, du hast angst dass GENAU DAS passiert, jelle?
> un es gibt keine gute elektronische musik



nur weil du keine gute elektronische musik kennst, muss es nicht heissen, dass es keine gibt. was meinst du, zu wieviel prozent heutzutage die musik elektronisch ist??  akustische unplugged musik ist leider rar geworden


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Februar 2012)

ach du klugscheißer 
ich mein diese dämliche disco-techno-yeah-isch-jeh-voll-feiarn-aldaaa-un-mir-is-alles-egaal-weil-ich-voll-dance-un-ich-voll-den-fett-golf-fahr-pisse. also jedweden techno, elektro, dubstep oder wie der janze scheiß heißt (:


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Februar 2012)

nagut wenn du dich jetzt auf diesen behinderten dorfdisco-techno beziehst, diesen bescheuerten hands-up-jumpstyle-hardstyle-scooter müll für 16 jährige..... dann sind wir einer meinung.  diese ******** kann ich auch nicht hören. von sowas werde ich aggressiv.

aber wenn du techno jetzt verallgemeinert über einen kamm scheren möchtest, dann haste vermutlich noch nicht allzuviel von der szene mitbekommen, behaupte ich einfach mal.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Ejay kram sind keine einstiegsprogramme, und mit richtig Arangieren hat das auch relativ wenig zu tun, das ist einfach nur kinderspielzeug, Als es damals rausgekommen ist, hat man ne CD Rom mit Samples gehabt die konnt man dann zusammenbasteln, da konnt man nix aufnehmen oder eigenes reinfudeln.


Ja aber selbst da gab es gut gemachte Sachen und schlechte. Meine zähle ich eher zu den letzteren. 



> Wenn der umstieg von Ejay auf Fruity so kompliziert ist, dann sagt das doch schon alles aus, wobei grad Fruity eher nen einstiegsprogramm ist weils sau einfach zu bedienen ist


Wobei nicht jeder damit klarkommt.

Ich hatte auch shcon in andere Programme wie Reason oder Logic reingeguckt. Da hatte ich gar nichts gepeilt. Ohne Tutorials oder jemanden der das zeigt/erklärt ist man da wohl aufgeschmissen.


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Februar 2012)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> nagut wenn du dich jetzt auf diesen behinderten dorfdisco-techno beziehst, diesen bescheuerten hands-up-jumpstyle-hardstyle-scooter müll für 16 jährige..... dann sind wir einer meinung.  diese ******** kann ich auch nicht hören. von sowas werde ich aggressiv.
> 
> aber wenn du techno jetzt verallgemeinert über einen kamm scheren möchtest, dann haste vermutlich noch nicht allzuviel von der szene mitbekommen, behaupte ich einfach mal.



wasn für ne szene


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Februar 2012)

du glaubst es kaum, aber hier bei uns gibt es eine sehr große szene, ähnlich wie in berlin. das feiern macht sehr viel spaß, die leute sind freundlich, es geht sehr familiär zu. im sommer gibt es viele open air partys, highlight ist für mich immer das fusion festival. das sollte man mal erlebt haben, ist sehr ansteckend, selbst wenn man nicht soviel für elektronische musik übrig hat.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch shcon in andere Programme wie Reason oder Logic reingeguckt. Da hatte ich gar nichts gepeilt. Ohne Tutorials oder jemanden der das zeigt/erklärt ist man da wohl aufgeschmissen.


 
Genau das meinte ich damit, grad Reason ist schon was besonderes, weil du die Geräte fast wie in echt vor dir hast, inklusive Verkabeln, das ist die art wie Elektrische Musik gemacht wird ( wobei Reason nur nen klitzekleinen Teil aufzeigt ) Ich mag Reason auch wenns stark beschränkt ist weils keine Plugins gibt und man nicht direkt Live einspielen kann, mein Favorit ist nach wie vor Ableton Live ( was mitunter dadran liegt das ich viel mehr auf Jamming und Live Musik mich konzentriere, statt richtige Songs zu machen, wohlgemerkt komplett im Elektronischen bereich ) 

_

Antwort auf Beleidigung entfernt _


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Februar 2012)

*Der TE möge doch bitte sein Verhalten ändern und nicht gegen Gruppen schießen. Sollte es hier weiter Offtopic werden, gibt es Punkte und der Thread wird geschlossen.*


----------



## MonGoLo (23. Februar 2012)

na dann lösch den thread meinetwegen. für mich zählt das unter meinungsfreiheit un man kanns a übertreiben mitm sich-lullig-ham. nur weil du n mod bist un dir meine meinung nich passt. find ich a n bisschen bigott aber naja...

edit: fällt mir grade wieder ein. was mich a ankotzt... wenn hier i-wer i-ne scheiß mucke von ner nazi-band postet bleibt das stehn un ich krieg ne verwarnung wegen jedem scheiß?? schon komisch wenn du mich fragst


----------

